# Perfekte Ausrüstung für Transalp



## Hupsie (22. Februar 2011)

Bei der Vorbereitung zu meinem ersten Transalp (Garmisch / Riva) mit Übernachtung + Shuttelservice suche ich die perfekte Ausrüstung.... 

Z. B. 
Welcher Rucksack ist der beste? 
Welche Pedale empfehlt Ihr mit welchen Schuhen? 
Flaschen oder Camelback
Gibst es eine "ultimative Jacke" / Regenhose....
Gibt es einen leichten + bequemen Sattel?
Auf welchen Reifen verlasst Ihr Euch?

Wenn Ihr Tips zu dem Equipment habt, wäre ich Euch für Eure Rückmeldung dankbar.


----------



## Sudija (22. Februar 2011)

Hupsie schrieb:


> Bei der Vorbereitung zu meinem ersten Transalp (Garmisch / Riva) mit Übernachtung + Shuttelservice suche ich die perfekte Ausrüstung....
> 
> Z. B.
> Welcher Rucksack ist der beste?
> ...



Deuter Transalpin 30
Klickpedale mit Goretex-Schuhen
Flasche und bei Gepäcktransport Flasche und Camelback
Regenhose ???
War mit NobbyNic/SmartSam unterwegs - no Problems


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupsie (22. Februar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...
Ich war bisher mit Eggbeatern und sehr leichten und steifen Schuhen unterwegs. Welches Pedalsystem würdest Du nehmen und sind Schuhe zum auch zum "Gehen" erforderlich?


----------



## Sudija (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte ein SPD-System.
Es gab mehrere Passagen, wo wir auch mal das Bike geschoben haben, sei es wegen des Untergrunds, oder auch nur mal wegen Erschöpfung. 
Da ist es von Vorteil, mit den Schuhen auch gut laufen zu können. Dennoch kommt es zur Blasenbildung an der Ferse. Pflaster mitnehmen.


----------



## uncletoby (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

Es gibt viel Infos auf den verschiedenen HP von Veranstaltern und auch von anderen Kollegen die eine AX gemacht haben. Einfach durschauen und das beste fur sich herauspicken. Ich hatte vergangenes Jahr einen AX gemacht und hatte mit 5 1/2Kg das auslangen. 1/2kg hatte ich noch für Lebensmittel eingeplant. Gesamtgewicht des Deuter Super BIKE 14+4 Liter Rucksack war somit 6 Kg.  
Der Rucksack war kompakt und klein. Wenn du meine Packliste haben möchtest einfach eine PN an mich!
Nützliche Infos findest du auch hier! Ich hatte einen SHIMANO Schuh (MT40) mit SPD PEdalen!
Zum trinken hatte ich 2 Flaschen mit 0,8l und 1l. Du kannst in den Alpen überall Wasser aufnehmen und mit Brausetabletten oder sonstigen vorhanden Lösungen mischen!

Viel Spass bei deiner Planung. 

Schöne Grüße aus dem Verschneiten Salzkammergut!


----------



## racing_basti (22. Februar 2011)

Also mit einem 30L Rucksack lässt sich ein Alpencross ohne Gepäcktransport schön fahren. Für eine Tour mit Shuttleservice reicht ein normaler Tagesrucksack mit ca. 15L locker aus. 

Pedale und Schuhe hab ich immer SPD mit recht leichten und steifen Schuhe. Ist evtl. nicht jedermanns Sache, aber da sollte man ausprobieren womit man noch halbwegs gut laufen kann und ganz wichtig welche auch nach etlichen Stunden beim Fahren nicht zu spüren sind.

Regensachen habe ich eine recht dünne Regenjacke von Gore und eine kurze Regenhose. 

Beim Trinken würde ich (wenn es geht) immer mit 2 Flaschen am Rad fahren. Umso weniger Gewicht hast du auf dem Rücken und eine Flasche ist auch schneller mal nachgefüllt.

Reifen würde ich mal vom Tourverlauf abhängig machen.


----------



## akeem (22. Februar 2011)

...mit Eggbeatern fahre ich seit ca. 5 Jahren über die Alpen und hatte noch nie ein Problem damit.
Schuhe: Nortwave Gran Canion GTX mit Gore Tex. Vorteil: Die Füsse bleiben länger trocken als ohne Membran (nach 2-3 Stunden im Dauerregen bekommst Du aber auch damit nasse Füsse)
Rucksack: Deuter Trans-Alpin 25 (wir fahren allerdings ohne Gepäcktransport)
Camelback: Ja (2 Liter Blase zu 2/3 gefüllt) und zusätzlich 1 Flasche am Bike. Ist aber Geschmackssache. Ich nehm das Mehrgewicht gerne auf mich und kann dafür aber einfacher (und mehr(?)) trinken.
Regenjacke: Gore Alp-X (ob es die ultimative Jacke ist, weiss ich nicht, mir passt sie gut)
Regenhöse: Löffler Colibri (s. Jacke)
Gesamtgewicht Rucksack (inkl. Videokamera und Riegel+Getränkepulver (wird während der Tour weniger )) zwischen 5,5 und 7 Kilo je nach Füllgrad der Trinkblase. Wie gesagt, da ist dann das Gepäck für eine Woche drin.

Den ultimativen Reifen hab ich noch nicht gefunden:
Schwalbe: mag ich persönlich nicht, da imho schmaler Grenzbereich (meine Freunde sind aber zufrieden)
Conti Mountain King: bisher nur in der Supersonic Variante versucht, muss man allerdings vorausschauend fahren, um nicht einen Durschlag zu riskieren. Nach einer Alpenüberquerung ist der hintere Reifen so gut wie runter. Sonst aber sehr guter Grip
Michelin Wild Grip-R: Hat meiner Meinung Schwächen auf feuchtem Fels und feuchtem Asphalt.
Ich such weiter....


----------



## fissenid (22. Februar 2011)

Hupsie schrieb:


> Bei der Vorbereitung zu meinem ersten Transalp (Garmisch / Riva) mit Übernachtung + Shuttelservice suche ich die perfekte Ausrüstung....
> 
> Z. B.
> Welcher Rucksack ist der beste?
> ...



- Deuter Trans Alpine 30
- Eggbeater klappt mit Shimano SH-MT90
- Flaschen, denn der Rucksack wird zu schwer (nicht bei Gepäcktransport)
- Regenjacke / Hose: Vaude Pace Jacke und  Prime Hose (eVent Membran)
- Sattel ist "Arsch"-sache, ich fahre Specialized Toupe
- Nobby Nic mit SnakeSkin oder DoubleDefens 



Hupsie schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort...
> Ich war bisher mit Eggbeatern und sehr leichten und steifen Schuhen unterwegs. Welches Pedalsystem würdest Du nehmen und sind Schuhe zum auch zum "Gehen" erforderlich?



Eggbeater sind kein Probelm, es sein denn du bist noch unsicher. Schuhe sollten auf alle Fälle "Gehen" zulassen. Die Shimano SH-MT90 bzw. die Nachfolger sind empfehelnswert und auch klasse als Winterschuh geeignet!


----------



## make65 (22. Februar 2011)

Rucksack: Deuter TransAlpine

Der Rest: So wie ich zu Hause auch fahre. Es macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, für ne Transalp einen anderen Sattel oder Pedale zu nehmen, nimm was Du gewohnt bist. Keine leichtbaureifen. Je nach Strecke NobbyNic oder Fat Albert. ich bin die letzten beiden Jahre mit Big Betty gefahren, die hab ich aber auch das ganze Jahr drauf.

Schuhe: Wenn Du Schiebe/Tragepassagen hast irgendeiner, mit dem man gut laufen kann. Ich hab Shimano SH-MT 90, da sind auch 2 1/2 Stunden aufs Eisjöchel kein Problem.


----------



## cschaeff (22. Februar 2011)

Meine Empfehlung: Alles, was bei deinen Touren zu Hause zuverlässig funktioniert, passt auch in den Alpen (sowohl bike als auch Klamotten). Verzichte wenn möglich auf neue Sachen, dann bist Du vor Überraschungen gefeit (never change a winning team !) Bring Dein bewährtes Material in Schuss, tausche verschlissene Teile aus und fahr möglichst viele lange Touren mit dieser Ausrüstung als Vorbereitung. Entscheide Dich im Zweifel immer für die robustere (wenn auch schwerere) Ausführung, Ihr seid ja mit dem shuttle-service eh leicht unterwegs. Trinkblase mag ich nicht, das Gewicht hab ich lieber am Rahmen als auf den Schultern, Nachschub an Flüssigem ist bei Deiner Strecke vermutlich kein Problenm, so dass Du auch im Hochsommer mit zwei Flaschen klarkommst (bei Gelegenheit halt immer auffüllen). Schuhe sollten gut eingetragen sein ! Schieb ruhig mal probeweise eine Stunde, auch wenn Dich alle blöd angucken (kannst ja die luft aus einem Reifen lassen). Die Beanspruchung der Ausrüstung ist nicht großartig anders als in Deinem Heimatrevier, die Anstiege und Abfahrten sind halt länger, und da ist der Fahrer gefragt.


----------



## tomtomba (22. Februar 2011)

Im Prinzip ist alles schon gesagt. Kauf Dir nen Bikerucksack, keinen Tourenrucksack, die bauen oben zu hoch und Du bekommst bergab immer nen Dotzer an den Helm. Orientier Dich an den Packlisten im Netz. Nimm Schuhe (Klick) mit denen Du im Notfall mal ne Stunde laufen kannst. Flaschen am Radel, wenn möglich 2. Regenhose hab ich ne 3/4 von Vaude, Regenjacke = Colibri von Löffler. 
Reifen = was robustes, wie Albert oder NN mit Snake Skin o.ä. 

und dann gilt Viel Spaß....!! 
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo-lefty (22. Februar 2011)

Welcher Rucksack ist der beste? --> Deuter Speedlite 850
Welche Pedale empfehlt Ihr mit welchen Schuhen? --> XTR, SH MT 90 (92)
Flaschen oder Camelback --> 2 x Flasche
Gibst es eine "ultimative Jacke" / Regenhose.... --> leicht und dicht, kurze Regenhose
Gibt es einen leichten + bequemen Sattel?
Auf welchen Reifen verlasst Ihr Euch? --> Maxxis Larsen TT 2,35


----------



## transalbi (22. Februar 2011)

Infopool: http://www.transalp.info/infopool.php
Packliste: http://www.transalp.info/packlist.php

Albi


----------



## Rüssel__ (23. Februar 2011)

Hupsie schrieb:


> Bei der Vorbereitung zu meinem ersten Transalp (Garmisch / Riva) mit Übernachtung + Shuttelservice suche ich die perfekte Ausrüstung....
> 
> Z. B.
> Welcher Rucksack ist der beste?
> ...



Rucksack hab ich mir den Deuter Trans Alpin 30 gekauft, der ist perfekt.

Pedale, fahr ich die, die ich immer fahr (in meinem Fall Flatpedale mit Pins). Schuhe hab ich welche genommen
wo etwas Wasserabweisend sind, aber vor allem wo ich weiß die passen und machen mir keinen ärger, denn wir
wussten schon von anfang an was auf uns an trage / schiebepassagen zukommen wird.

Und sollte es mal regnen, haben wir warme / wasserdichte Überschuhe im Gepäck.

Wir waren jeweils mit 2 Flaschen unterwegs, wir hatten immer möglichkeit rechtzeitig aufzufüllen.

Regenjacke / hose hatte ich von vaude (kamen aber nur kurz zum Einsatz weil wir übern ganzen cross
bestes wetter hatten bis auf 2 Stunden regen)

Sattel, nimm den wo du gewohnt bist.

Reifen mich hatte der fette Albert begleitet.

Und vielleicht noch kleinigkeiten wie Ersatzzüge, Schauch und sowas nicht vergessen.

Rest kannst alles hier nachlesen wie die Packlisten so aussehen.

Rüssel


----------



## Hupsie (23. Februar 2011)

Supervielen Dank für Eure Tips..... 

Mit meinem Sattel (95g) hab ich bisher nur Tagestouren hinter mich gebracht. Er passt zwar gut, mit 5-6 Tagen drauf sitzen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Hintern das auch gut findet.

Bezüglich der Schuhe werde ich mich wohl für die Tour von den leichten Carbontretern verabschieden und mir den MT 90 ansehen.

Als Rücksack hab ich noch den kleinen von Ergon. Bei meinen bisherigen Touren lag er recht bequem am Rücken. Da ich aber Gewicht sparen möchte und alle den Deuter empfehlen, werde ich wohl den mal ausprobieren.

Nochmals Danke....  und Grüße aus dem Weserbergland


----------



## Rüssel__ (23. Februar 2011)

Hupsie schrieb:


> Supervielen Dank für Eure Tips.....
> 
> Mit meinem Sattel (95g) hab ich bisher nur Tagestouren hinter mich gebracht. Er passt zwar gut, mit 5-6 Tagen drauf sitzen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Hintern das auch gut findet.



Und genau sowas solltest du vorher ausprobieren und niemals auf gut glück nen sattel kaufen (egal ob testsieger
oder von nem Kumpel empfohlen) und mit dem ungetestset den Cross starten... denn jeder Popo ist anderst
und es wär ja jammerschade wenn du wegen eines Sitzproblems z.B. den Cross abbrechen müsstest...

Also wenn du mal zeittechnisch die möglichkeit hast ein paar Tage am stück zu biken dann tu das ruhig.

Rüssel


----------



## akeem (23. Februar 2011)

...und denk dran, fast so wichtig wie der Sattel ist die Hose bzw. das Insert. Ich fahr normalerweise auf Touren immer mit Shorts. Während der Alpenüberquerung fahre ich aber nur in "Lycras". Ich schwör nach mehreren (im nachhinein unötigen) Experimenten immer noch auf die HFI Uno von Assos (ohne Träger). Ist zwar recht teuer und empfindlich, aber der Sitz und das Polster sind top. Aber auch hier gilt: vorher probieren und nicht mit einer neuen Hose losfahren. Die Sache mit (bzw ohne) Träger ist auch hier Geschmackssache. 
Zum Sattel wurde ja schon alles gesagt: Passen muss er.
Spüren wirst Deinen Hintern während einer Mehrtagestour trotzdem, haupsache ist, dass Du Dich nirgends wund scheuerst. Das kann schnell mal passieren, wenn die Hose nass ist oder nicht richtig sitzt.
Noch ein Tipp: Sixtus Gesäßcreme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (23. Februar 2011)

Ich selber fahr im Jahr auch ziemlich viel KM / Höhenmeter und ich war mir sicher das ich keine Probleme mit dem Hintern bekomme
aber auch ich wurde eines besseren belehrt hab mir zwar nix wund gescheuert aber trotzdem hat mir nach 2 Wochen jeden Tag radeln
der ganze Ar... weh getan anscheinend hab ich doch noch nicht den richtigen Sattel / Hose gefunden....

Rüssel


----------



## Carsten (24. Februar 2011)

ich fahre seit Jahren mit Bergstiefeln, Flats und habe Protektoren dabei
ansonsten muss der Rucksack absolut fest sitzen, nicht an den Helm drücken und gute Rückenbelüftung haben. 
Reifen sollten guten Pannenschutz und weichen Gummi besitzen

Mehr Infos auf meiner Homepage


----------



## Florian (24. Februar 2011)

Nicht zu verachten ist der Aspekt, dass möglichst alles Standardware sein sollte.
Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich z.B. mit meinen Eggbeatern massive Probleme: Ich hätte gleich am Startort Bludenz Ersatzcleats gebraucht (irgend so ein Depp hatte meine Schuhe nicht eingepackt *g*)
Schuhe und Shimano SPD - Cleats waren dort in mehreren Läden problemlos zu haben, aber von Crank Brothers wusste niemand. (Glücklicherweise hatte dann ein kleiner Laden die kompatiblen Look-Cleats)
Ähnliches haben wir wegen einer Ersatzbremsscheibe unterwegs schonmal erlebt.
Auf Tour macht es absolut Sinn - Mainstreamartikel zu benutzen.


----------



## Schneeflocke (24. Februar 2011)

Rucksack nicht zu klein wählen: auch bei einer Tour mit Shuttleservice müssen bei schlechtem Wetter die Wechselklamotten in den Rucksack.


----------



## akeem (24. Februar 2011)

Florian schrieb:


> Nicht zu verachten ist der Aspekt, dass möglichst alles Standardware sein sollte.
> Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich z.B. mit meinen Eggbeatern massive Probleme: Ich hätte gleich am Startort Bludenz Ersatzcleats gebraucht (irgend so ein Depp hatte meine Schuhe nicht eingepackt *g*)
> Schuhe und Shimano SPD - Cleats waren dort in mehreren Läden problemlos zu haben, aber von Crank Brothers wusste niemand. (Glücklicherweise hatte dann ein kleiner Laden die kompatiblen Look-Cleats)
> Ähnliches haben wir wegen einer Ersatzbremsscheibe unterwegs schonmal erlebt.
> Auf Tour macht es absolut Sinn - Mainstreamartikel zu benutzen.



...oder falls man nicht Standard benutzt: Ersatz mitnehmen. Ein Paar Cleats und ein Paar Bremsbeläge habe ich immer dabei (wobei bei der Bremsscheibe würde ich dann wahrscheinlich auch Probleme bekommen  )


----------



## flo2000 (24. Februar 2011)

Meine Prävention dagegen: zur Vorbereitung ein paar längere Touren mit vollem Rucksack (d.h. AX-Gewicht) fahren. Hilft enorm bei der Eingewöhnung von A... und Rücken, seitdem ich das mal ausprobiert habe fahre ich ab Juli im Rucksack volle Wasserflaschen durch die Alpen  




Rüssel schrieb:


> Ich selber fahr im Jahr auch ziemlich viel KM / Höhenmeter und ich war mir sicher das ich keine Probleme mit dem Hintern bekomme
> aber auch ich wurde eines besseren belehrt hab mir zwar nix wund gescheuert aber trotzdem hat mir nach 2 Wochen jeden Tag radeln
> der ganze Ar... weh getan anscheinend hab ich doch noch nicht den richtigen Sattel / Hose gefunden....
> 
> Rüssel


----------

